# Hot off the 'presses', DOE statement regarding IECCC adoptio



## JBI (Nov 25, 2009)

Just got this in an e-mail from our local Chapter Secretary...

(There WAS an ICC letterhead, don't know why it didn't paste in...)

 November 25, 2009

Dear Members:

As you may know, we worked with Congress and the new Administration in February to include language in the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act (ARRA) referencing the adoption of the International Energy Conservation Code (IECC) as a basis for receiving State Energy Program (SEP) grants (Section 410).

The language of the law is flexible enough to allow for the very different schedules that states use to adopt new codes. There has been some confusion due to misinformation spread about ARRA requirements.  Last month, the Code Council’s Government Relations (GR) staff worked with the U.S. Department of Energy (DOE), the National Association of State Energy Offices (NASEO), the American Institute of Architects (AIA), and others to draft and obtain agreement on a single statement of clarification to explain in simple terms what every state must do—since all state governor’s signed letters agreeing to the terms of the ARRA to receive SEP funds.

DOE has already distributed about 90% of this money to states. The joint statement, including the names of all the endorsing groups, has now been posted on the DOE website at http://www.energycodes.gov/news/arra/section410_statement.stm.   We suggest that you reference this statement as a definitive and accurate statement of what the law requires, in all your dealings with state elected and appointed officials, in regard to questions about ARRA requirements.

We are currently working with DOE’s contractor, Pacific Northwest National Laboratory (PNNL) on a new comparison document that will provide additional grounding to show that the 2009 IECC provides energy savings equivalent to, or better than the ASHRAE Standard 90.1-2007 for commercial buildings, for states wishing to adopt the IECC for both commercial and residential buildings. While DOE will still not make an overall determination of equivalency, DOE will accept the determinations of states wishing to adopt the IECC for both commercial and residential buildings.

Please feel free to call me if you have any questions, my extension is 6247.

Regards,

Sara C. Yerkes

Senior Vice President, Government Relations


----------



## jpranch (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Hot off the 'presses', DOE statement regarding IECCC adoptio

Dear Sara, The DOE can KMA. End of story.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Nov 26, 2009)

Re: Hot off the 'presses', DOE statement regarding IECCC adoptio

LOL, Jim...  could you be a bit more to the point?  ;^ )

Have a wonder-filled Thanks Giving!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 26, 2009)

Re: Hot off the 'presses', DOE statement regarding IECCC adoptio

JP,

Agree whole heartedly.

"what every state must do—since all state governor’s signed letters agreeing to the terms of the ARRA to receive SEP funds."

This is how the federal government gets around the "States Rights" part of the Constitution.  By accepting federal money; the States agree to give up their rights.

Every State should have a law that prohibits it's governing body (by definition the "governing body" includes all branches of that government) from signing any agreement or passing any law, that in any way amends or restricts that State's right of self-government; as provided in the Constitution of the United States.

The rights given to the indvidual States by the Constitution; is the key that keeps this country safe from Communist, Socialist, and Totalitarian rule.  Every time a State accepts federal money it gives the federal government another key to unlock and open the door to supression of the people's rights to self-government.

Happy Thanksgiving,

Uncle Bob


----------



## JBI (Nov 27, 2009)

Re: Hot off the 'presses', DOE statement regarding IECCC adoptio

U B -

Are you ready to give up Federal Highway money as well?

That's where 55 mph speed limits came from. Accept FPAH funds and you cannot exceed 55 mph on state roads.


----------



## brudgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Re: Hot off the 'presses', DOE statement regarding IECCC adoptio



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> The rights given to the indvidual States by the Constitution; is the key that keeps this country safe from Communist, Socialist, and Totalitarian rule.  Every time a State accepts federal money it gives the federal government another key to unlock and open the door to supression of the people's rights to self-government.


You can thank the 98th congress for cooking up the idea and that pinko Ronald Regan for signing it into law..

William "Validimir Ilyich" Renquiest for upheld it despite William "Joseph McCarthy" Brennan, Jr's objections.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_M ... ct_of_1984


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 27, 2009)

Re: Hot off the 'presses', DOE statement regarding IECCC adoptio

John,

"Are you ready to give up Federal Highway money as well? "

You bet your blue booties!

I miss the old dirt roads the most.  Like driving down a buffet table.  That's how we got fed when I was a youngun; hedge row hunting.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## JBI (Nov 29, 2009)

Re: Hot off the 'presses', DOE statement regarding IECCC adoptio

To tell you the truth U B, some of my fondest memories involve dirt roads...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 30, 2009)

Re: Hot off the 'presses', DOE statement regarding IECCC adoptio



> That's where 55 mph speed limits came from. Accept FPAH funds and you cannot exceed 55 mph on state roads.


Various states enacted legal measures to tiptoe around the 55 mph limit:

Arizona, Idaho, Montana, Nevada, and Utah replaced traditional speeding fines with $5–$15 energy wasting fines as long as drivers did not exceed the speed limit in effect before the 55 mph federal requirement.[16]

I have to agree with UB quit accepting the money and the power will come back to the states


----------



## JBI (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Hot off the 'presses', DOE statement regarding IECCC adoptio

mtlog - "...$5–$15 energy wasting fines ..." That really razzes my a$$.

I have owned two Gremlins (stop laughing, they're good cars!     ), a '72 Impala, an '84 Eagle wagon, two different minivans, an '87 Nova (a 'ToyoLet'  :mrgreen: ), a '91 Blazer and '91 Jimmy and currently drive an '05 Kia Sorento (replaced my '04 after getting T-boned). Of all those vehicles I have yet to get my best MPG at 55.

75 - 80 MPH increases my mileage by 10 - 20% in every one of them! (85 MPH in the '04 Kia bumped me up another 5%)

That whole 55 MPH thing is a sham. MAYBE your motor is burning fuel more 'efficiently' at 55 (ie, less pollutants going out the tail pipe), but anybody who tells me it is about conserving fuel is met with a great big laugh in their face.   :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Hot off the 'presses', DOE statement regarding IECCC adoptio



			
				brudgers said:
			
		

> Uncle Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> > The rights given to the indvidual States by the Constitution; is the key that keeps this country safe from Communist, Socialist, and Totalitarian rule.  Every time a State accepts federal money it gives the federal government another key to unlock and open the door to supression of the people's rights to self-government.


You can thank the 98th congress for cooking up the idea and that pinko Ronald Regan for signing it into law..

William "Validimir Ilyich" Renquiest for upheld it despite William "Joseph McCarthy" Brennan, Jr's objections.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_M ... ct_of_1984

There is nothing in the legislation or the opinion cited that "requires" states to accept federal money.  If you accept money from whatever source you have to know there are usually conditions attached.


----------

